# Intermittent Problem: Alarm goes off randomly



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

Lately I have been having an intermittent alarm issue in my 2000 A6 2.7T. Sometimes, the alarm will just randomly start going off. It could be armed or disarmed, doesn't matter it still goes off. Anyone know how to determine if there is a faulty door trigger? Since its intermittent, am I SOL? I thought it could have been the remote, but it would happen sometimes when I was out of range of the remote.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Have you checked to see if it is throwing any codes? the best tool I ever bought was VAD's palm based reader. It's a mini vag-com that is easy to use to mod and check codes and cels. No more bulky laptop in the car for me! (free plug for VAD, I have nothing to do with them)


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*

Ive been saving up for one. Thats my next purchase


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jettasmooth)*

Have you scanned it yet? I have a O2 sensor going and every time I scan it I get some alarm sensor codes too. Seeing as how I live far away from the general masses, I could care less about the alarm. But mine is not going off randomly so that would be a different story.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*

haven't scanned it yet. It hasn't done it all week, which kinda pisses me off in a way...... but soon. Ill post up when I find the culprit


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jettasmooth)*

I may have found the culprit. I popped the hood and took a look at the hood latch sensor. The connector was completely corroded and about to break off. I unplugged the sensor, maybe this will take care of the problem, but just a test.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jettasmooth)*

UPDATE:
The interior motion sensor is the culprit. It is working, but when the car reaches high temps inside, the alarm will go off within 10 minutes of arming it, and even without arming the car......
Ive been told I can go in with the VAG, and adjust the sensitivity of the interior motion sensor and lower it somewhere between 50-100.
http://tech.bentleypublishers....art=0
--Enter module: "45-Int. Monitor"
--Goto: "Adaptation - 10"
--Enter Channel 01
100 is default. Set anywhere between 50-100. The lower you set it the less sensative the system will be.
--Click: "Save"



_Modified by jettasmooth at 10:06 AM 6-16-2009_


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jettasmooth)*

Yea, that sensor has caught me too. There is a button on the drivers door surround that cancels the interior sensor. It is meant for if you have a dog in the car. Well I took the family skiing and I ran the wife and baby up to the lodge but had left my son in the car to start getting changed into his ski gear. We locked it just to play it safe and when I got back to the car a few minutes later the alarm was going off. I had forgot about the interior sensor and my son set it off. I don't really use the alarm, but will keep this in mind if it starts to act up.


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jettasmooth)*

have this problem too. thanks for the good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

